# can u he?l?p me



## jasonboy48 (Jan 6, 2017)

i come from australia?melbourne box hill?someone can teach me how to use the applicated compound tube for finishing internal corner?this morning i put in the angle head and the glazzer and ready to start my final coat internal corner?i just bought yesterday?no understand to use and dunno how to mix the top coat ?use alot of power but still no come out the top coat balance ?my topping final coat is usg boral?see from the video they people is using easy?someone can teach me?Plz?urgent for me?


----------

